# Has anybody ever watched camel racing here?



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

How and where?

... spent one Friday morning recently driving futilely around Nad al Sheba, near Meydan development, trying to find sthg


----------



## RylandGray (Aug 4, 2009)

I have been camel racing a few times, it's fantastic. You can find the staduim on Google maps... I can't post the link coz I'm a newbie, but search for:

Nad al Sheba on Google maps when you're focussed on Dubai and then search for Camel Race Stadium and you'll get directions to Camel Race Stadium 1 and 2.

Enjoy it!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

maryos said:


> How and where?
> 
> ... spent one Friday morning recently driving futilely around Nad al Sheba, near Meydan development, trying to find sthg


It is a great time, here a a couple of sites to look at.

www.dubaicity.com/...dubai/camel-racing-championship.htm 
http://www.sightsofdubai.com/camel-...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CCAQsAQwAw


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

can you gamble on the camels?


----------



## newbiedubai (Apr 28, 2009)

guys naad al sheba is no longer around everything has moved to meydan, which is not doing camel racing,

anyone have any information of where camel racing is currenlty going on in Dubai?

I have some visitors who would love to go !


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

*Camel Racing*



newbiedubai said:


> guys naad al sheba is no longer around everything has moved to meydan, which is not doing camel racing,
> 
> anyone have any information of where camel racing is currenlty going on in Dubai?
> 
> I have some visitors who would love to go !


Anyone have any information about camel racing near dubai?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There's a track just past the sevens stadium which the camel i`m part owner of has run a couple of times.


----------



## windy138 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have never seen that.
Maybe it is very wonderful.


----------



## windy138 (Oct 19, 2010)

Can you upload a part of video about camel racing?


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

*Camel racing*



Felixtoo2 said:


> There's a track just past the sevens stadium which the camel i`m part owner of has run a couple of times.


When do the races take place?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think they have it at the Jebel Ali Racecourse which is close to the Greens:

Come Racing | UAE


----------

